
See IT: Kids in China wear wide hats to practice social distancing - 1cvmask
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-kids-china-big-hats-social-distancing-20200427-ef23h3lronhoxkd2yo7kgrvbim-story.html
======
duxup
That's pretty neat although knowing my kids I'm not sure social distancing be
very effective considering all the possible chances to violate it, common
surfaces, just kids low compliance rate with instructions.

